# 12" Steady Rest



## The Model A Guy (Mar 31, 2014)

I would like to identify my Steady Rest.  It is a 12" and has a 4" center hole.  There is a number stamped C12-320 into one of the casting.  Any thoughts on who made this one?


----------



## Inflight (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like the factory Atlas steady rest but someone added the v-way groove and a Southbend(?) clamp.  Here is my 10" version.





Matt


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, it could be.  But the jaws are about 1/2-again wider.  However, I think that I can see the Atlas bed clamp in the one shown.  

Robert D.


----------



## Gopher (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks like a Clausing C12-326 to me.


----------



## aaronrumple (Aug 17, 2020)

...and why do this things cost so much?
A lump of metal that doesn't even have to be milled that accurate...


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 17, 2020)

aaronrumple said:


> ...and why do this things cost so much?
> A lump of metal that doesn't even have to be milled that accurate...


Simple, the seller has one, and you don't.  Many people like to have all the parts matching on their machine.  And if not matching, at least from the same OEM and vintage.  There is no secret sauce behind making a steady rest, as you said, they don't even have to be that accurate as long as you can dial in the fingers to the center of your lathe.  But when some dude finds one while cleaning out an old man's garage, you can bet he's gonna think it's worth $500 as if it was a barn find Formula 400.  I just don't know what makes people tick.


----------



## aaronrumple (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep. Guess I should build two rather than one and toss one in the back yard until it has a nice patina. Then drop it on ebay as 'rare'. Should cover T&M for the first one.


----------

